# Barney



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Almost 2 months ago barney was rushed into the vets with a twisted gut and was found to have eaten plastic.

He survived and was healing very well but a few days ago he became sick and quickly went downhill.

Today they found several lumps inside him and his gut had re-twisted and it was decided that it would be fairer on him to place him to sleep.

Thank you so much Barney and I'm so sorry you died so young but I know you are at peace now.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

So sorry to hear about Barney, I just read your other post about him & he sounded like a wonderful dog. Sleep tight Barney
V xx


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear this, Daisy. I know how much he meant to you, just from reading about him on here.

Sleep well and run free Barney. I hope wherever you are that everything is good and nothing hurts anymore. Wait for your mummy, she loves you very very much.

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## rach1980 (May 1, 2008)

sorry to hear about barney. 

run free sweet boy


----------



## hobo99 (Aug 18, 2008)

My thoughts are with you . xxx

Run Free Barney xxx


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Goodbye sweet Barney run free xxx


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

Oh no! I'm so shocked to hear this. I'm really really sorry for you. He sounds like an amazing dog and I can imagine how much he meant to you.
RIP Barney. I'm so so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

aw sweety i am so so sorry. he had a good life with you.

he lives on through his beautiful kids x

rip barney x


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I'm so so sorry Daisy.
Run free Barney.

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## stefow (Mar 10, 2009)

im so sorry 

run free barney xxx


----------



## corrine3 (Feb 22, 2009)

thinking of you x


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I wish there was something positive I could say but all I can think to say is I am so sorry to hear this, RIP Barney and have tons of fun at the bridge darling.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

I am really sorry to hear the sad news.

Goodbye Barney. Have fun at the bridge xx


----------



## Dirky47 (Oct 20, 2009)

Good bye Sweet Barney, I hope you would understand what have happened to you. :crying:


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

oh no 

I'm completely shocked to read this  i'm so sorry, Barney obviously meant the world to you and i'm sure you meant the world to him also. 

Sleep tight Barney and have fun at the bridge xx


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

I must have missed this I'm so sorry I know how much Barney meant to you.


----------



## Tamsin (Jul 22, 2008)

Oh Daisy I have just come back on here after being away for a while.
I am so so sorry to hear about Barney.
If you ever want to talk you know where I am.

x x x


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I've not been on the forum for a while and I was shocked and sadened to hear about Barney.
My thought are with you.
Rest in Peace Barney - have fun at rainbow bridge.


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

So sorry to hear this.
RIP Barney x


----------

